# name this plant!



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Can anyone name this plant?

They hit my garden this year, have Flowered and reflowered since Spring, and grow Taller each Time they Flower, now 6 foot Tall?


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Evening Primrose


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

As above, Evening Primrose _Oenothera biennis_, a North American species naturalised in the UK.


----------



## Tommy Coopers Ghost (Sep 14, 2014)

Cheers folks... now i Know what it is, ill let them stay, i quite Like them :-D


----------

